# Funny after drivers rejected pool requests Uber removed "Pool" from ping window



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Now you can't see UberPool requests as Pool because they removed that feat.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

So now people should accept the ride, if it's pool, turn off your cell data, turn off your phone and wait a few minutes.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

This surprises you?


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

its a nightmare cant tell if its pool or x, first time ever today. Thanks i was just gonna make this thread, this is a joke pool is 80 percent of my requests which is bad enough and cant even tell anymore, and the auto add feature is dangerous, it tells you to make sharp turns when its too late, more dangerous driving complaints,


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

anyone else notice this today, first time i didnt know if a ride was pool or x????? stress


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

If they do that they open yet more grounds for legal action, it's amazing how much they can shoot themselves in the foot.

What do they want, a judge to make it official that they have to inform their contractors correctly about the job they are taking, before they take them?

Yet another loss like the acceptance rate shens.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> anyone else notice this today, first time i didnt know if a ride was pool or x????? stress


Its the latest update. Dont update if you havent yet.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

sooner or later they force you to update. this is getting ridiculous pool is uber now, its their main product


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

New strategy for dealing with Uberpool requests.

1. Decline all UberPool rides that show "Uberpool" on them, if that information still shows on the screen.

2. Look at the waybill after accepting *each* ride to determine or confirm what is the service level. Then, cancel if it is Uberpool.

3. Send a demand to Uber to stop receiving Uberpool requests. Some drivers have reported in this forum being successful in getting opted out. Each email to Uber should emphasize the safety risks inherent with pool. (Uber does not care about your lower pay with pool. What they care about is getting sued). Be prepared to go many rounds before Uber says they won't send you pool requests. They are hoping you will give up after one response to your email. Note: Being opted out of UberPool will make it easier and more profitable to fulfill any incentives offered by Uber which require you to maintain a specific acceptance rate.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tony73 said:


> Now you can't see UberPool requests as Pool because they removed that feat.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Agent99 said:


> New strategy for dealing with Uberpool requests.
> 
> 1. Decline all UberPool rides that show "Uberpool" on them, if that information still shows on the screen.
> 
> ...


Good post! I reverted back to an older version. Not sure how long this will help me avoid Pool but I havent cancelled ant rides yet so I am keeping that in my back pocket.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Uber been sending surveys on how likely are you to recommend UberPool to other partners. Make sure you take your time to rate!


----------



## Dirtbike103 (Sep 16, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> This surprises you?


----------



## Dirtbike103 (Sep 16, 2016)

Check out new ride service in NY now who is spreading out. Awesome rates and benefits. Working there way out. Search GOJUNO. Talk to a real person and will explain how their company works


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Dirtbike103 said:


> Check out new ride service in NY now who is spreading out. Awesome rates and benefits. Working there way out. Search GOJUNO. Talk to a real person and will explain how their company works


I'm on their list. Right now, they are not servicing SF.

I hope they expand and do well. But we will see. That being said, there is a reason every time Uber lowers rates, Lyft does the same.


----------



## Puntagor (Sep 2, 2016)

This is getting ugly


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

UberPool Survey link:
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSdeMbaPl_Goy6U2KRMYoe3l8x5S6Zy2KV1J2GqVj0MYoXBPBA/viewform
Click and rate!


----------



## Puntagor (Sep 2, 2016)

UberReallySucks said:


> UberPool Survey link:
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSdeMbaPl_Goy6U2KRMYoe3l8x5S6Zy2KV1J2GqVj0MYoXBPBA/viewform
> Click and rate!


Looks like I can rate again and again kkk lets do all night


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I did the update to-day. While I was waiting with the cab at the meter shop I logged on to the UberX platform. It offered me four requests, all labelled "UberX", I let them expire as I did not have the UberX car. I am assuming that mine is still showing what kind of job it is. I did work the Uber Taxi platform once they were finished in the meter shop.

I will be working the UberX platform some time later this week. I will see what happens.

You can opt out of Uber Pool. Take a peek at the Washington Boards as there are several topics and posts about opting out of Uber Pool. You must be persistent, civil and firm, but you can opt out. Visit the Washington Boards to-day and learn how to opt out of Uber Pool.

____________________________________________________________________________________
____________________________________________________________________________________

*Ubri Piscina est delenda!!!!!*


----------



## Dirtbike103 (Sep 16, 2016)

Agent99 said:


> New strategy for dealing with Uberpool requests.
> 
> 1. Decline all UberPool rides that show "Uberpool" on them, if that information still shows on the screen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dirtbike103 (Sep 16, 2016)

"GOJUNO" has no pools and only 3 categories of cars. They are in New York at this time. I called a couple days ago and got a real person to talk to re their company.

I already signed up for when they get here. If I refer someone I automatically will earn 10% of their earnings. 

JUNO IS INTERESTING TO READ ABOUT.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I did the update to-day. While I was waiting with the cab at the meter shop I logged on to the UberX platform. It offered me four requests, all labelled "UberX", I let them expire as I did not have the UberX car. I am assuming that mine is still showing what kind of job it is. I did work the Uber Taxi platform once they were finished in the meter shop.
> 
> I will be working the UberX platform some time later this week. I will see what happens.
> 
> ...


I am sure this reference is to the UP board for Washington, DC, not Washington state.


----------



## Dirtbike103 (Sep 16, 2016)

Dirtbike103 said:


> "GOJUNO" has no pools and only 3 categories of cars. They are in New York at this time. I called a couple days ago and got a real person to talk to re their company.
> 
> I already signed up for when they get here. If I refer someone I automatically will earn 10% of their earnings.
> 
> JUNO IS INTERESTING TO READ ABOUT.





Agent99 said:


> I am sure this reference is to the UP board for Washington, DC, not Washington state.


----------



## Dirtbike103 (Sep 16, 2016)

Thank you for the information. I'm still checking out "GOJUNO " website also. I will read Washington post. I appreciate it


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

Dirtbike103 said:


> "GOJUNO" has no pools and only 3 categories of cars. They are in New York at this time. I called a couple days ago and got a real person to talk to re their company.
> 
> I already signed up for when they get here. If I refer someone I automatically will earn 10% of their earnings.
> 
> JUNO IS INTERESTING TO READ ABOUT.


It is .5% of their net revenue until 3/31/18. Also the fact that drivers will be allocated 50% of the company after 10 years is a huge plus.


Agent99 said:


> I am sure this reference is to the UP board for Washington, DC, not Washington state.


I was successful in opting out as a San Francisco driver with this method you just need to not back down.


----------



## Winkomo (Jan 9, 2015)

crazy916 said:


> It is .5% of their net revenue until 3/31/18. Also the fact that drivers will be allocated 50% of the company after 10 years is a huge plus.
> 
> I was successful in opting out as a San Francisco driver with this method you just need to not back down.
> 
> ...


This is great. What category in the app did u use to send the notice to Uber?


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

As if it wasn't bad enough yesterday I was victim of a scam on a 5 mi trip. Where someone requests the trip and their buddy gets in and them they cancel midway and claim they didn't take the trip. I was back and forth with uber until they refund me a whooping $6. Always pay attention to your phone!


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

Winkomo said:


> This is great. What category in the app did u use to send the notice to Uber?


I have another account issue.


----------



## Remy Hendra (Nov 18, 2014)

Some tech company, right?


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

Remy Hendra said:


> Some tech company, right?


Too many complaints for them not to ignore. If everyone stopped taking Pool we would all make more. There would also be more requests as each driver would only have 1 passenger in the car so surge would go up again.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

crazy916 said:


> It is .5% of their net revenue until 3/31/18. Also the fact that drivers will be allocated 50% of the company after 10 years is a huge plus.
> 
> I was successful in opting out as a San Francisco driver with this method you just need to not back down.
> 
> ...


I think they automatically did this for me.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

so its a glitch all along thank the lord


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

dnlbaboof said:


> so its a glitch all along thank the lord


 Be careful. They did not actually use the word "glitch". They said it was a problem and they were fixing it. Yes, it is a problem all right. It is a problem that they intentionally introduced and tested a feature which screws over drivers, causing intense negative pushback. Perhaps they already have decided the pushback is too great and are now implying they will soon eliminate the feature.


----------



## luberslur (Feb 19, 2016)

Agent99 said:


> Be careful. They did not actually use the word "glitch". They said it was a problem and they were fixing it. Yes, it is a problem all right. It is a problem that they intentionally introduced and tested a feature which screws over drivers, causing intense negative pushback. Perhaps they already have decided the pushback is too great and are now implying they will soon eliminate the feature.


You are 100% correct.


----------



## Starfish007 (Sep 26, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> anyone else notice this today, first time i didnt know if a ride was pool or x????? stress


Damn shame


----------



## Titan (Sep 8, 2015)

This is being displayed on the drivers app here in ATL , so maybe it is a glitch?? If not then use their app message to drivers as ammunition to put it back the way it was !!!


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Maybe, just maybe uber is finally getting the message that perhaps both (pax and drivers alike) don't care for pool.


----------



## DoUHaveAnyWater? (Sep 7, 2016)

Remy Hendra said:


> Some tech company, right?


Uber is a transportation company, not a technology company.


----------



## DoUHaveAnyWater? (Sep 7, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> perhaps both (pax and drivers alike) don't care for pool.


No, pax love Pool and are delighted by it!, as Uber would say. They jump at chance to save $1 or $2 off their $30 airport ride.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

luberslur said:


> You are 100% correct.


Eleminate Pool!?


----------



## lbuberchick562 (Sep 13, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Its the latest update. Dont update if you havent yet.


I haven't updated. ..I still see if it's pool or x


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

DoUHaveAnyWater? said:


> No, pax love Pool and are delighted by it!, as Uber would say. They jump at chance to save $1 or $2 off their $30 airport ride.


No, they don't like almost missing a flight because they didn't know what Pool means on their first ride, then they never take Uber again. Pool should not be the default, it tricks passengers by not fully explaining what it is


----------



## WMUber (Mar 22, 2016)

DoUHaveAnyWater? said:


> No, pax love Pool and are delighted by it!, as Uber would say. They jump at chance to save $1 or $2 off their $30 airport ride.


They love it until the ride is matched...


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Agent99 said:


> Be careful. They did not actually use the word "glitch". They said it was a problem and they were fixing it. Yes, it is a problem all right. It is a problem that they intentionally introduced and tested a feature which screws over drivers, causing intense negative pushback. Perhaps they already have decided the pushback is too great and are now implying they will soon eliminate the feature.


Yup definitely not a glitch!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> No, they don't like almost missing a flight because they didn't know what Pool means on their first ride, then they never take Uber again. Pool should not be the default, it tricks passengers by not fully explaining what it is


Dont be naieve. While pool tricks some pax. Many of them take it and hope they dont get a matching trip to save money. I picked up an X fare and he was on the phone with his girlfrirnd telling her to take pool and that at her distance her chance of gettint a match was small.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Latest survey check it out...
Def have a hard time understanding how they charge $6.70 for local ride and I'm getting $3.71. Thought I was in for 75%!?


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

crazy916 said:


> It is .5% of their net revenue until 3/31/18. Also the fact that drivers will be allocated 50% of the company after 10 years is a huge plus.
> 
> I was successful in opting out as a San Francisco driver with this method you just need to not back down.
> 
> ...


I


crazy916 said:


> It is .5% of their net revenue until 3/31/18. Also the fact that drivers will be allocated 50% of the company after 10 years is a huge plus.
> 
> I was successful in opting out as a San Francisco driver with this method you just need to not back down.
> 
> ...


Contractor? No.
Employee? Yes


----------



## Ball-In-Hand (Sep 28, 2016)

Just curious why pool is hated so much? I am a new driver so I have not yet done a pool ride yet. Please explain why I do not want to take these. Thx.


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

Ball-In-Hand said:


> Just curious why pool is hated so much? I am a new driver so I have not yet done a pool ride yet. Please explain why I do not want to take these. Thx.


You haven't done pool yet so I forgive you. It is more work, more dangerous, and less indenpence. You get all that plus you get paid less.


----------



## DoUHaveAnyWater? (Sep 7, 2016)

Ball-In-Hand said:


> Just curious why pool is hated so much? I am a new driver so I have not yet done a pool ride yet. Please explain why I do not want to take these. Thx.


Drivers didn't mind Pool before; there were no complaints about it until they cut the pay for Pool below X rates.

Also, the auto-rider add feature now means that drivers are often forced to pick up second riders which will actually _cost_ them money to pick up if pax 1 is a higher surge than pax 2. For that reason alone, Pool sucks hard.


----------



## Ball-In-Hand (Sep 28, 2016)

I see. Yeah I didn't mean that I was in favor of pool just not familiar with it. I got a notification today about pool has now expanded to all of Denver. But they did say the pay was the same as X.


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

Ball-In-Hand said:


> I see. Yeah I didn't mean that I was in favor of pool just not familiar with it. I got a notification today about pool has now expanded to all of Denver. But they did say the pay was the same as X.


That will not last.


----------



## UberIsAllFubared (Feb 24, 2016)

d0n said:


> If they do that they open yet more grounds for legal action, it's amazing how much they can shoot themselves in the foot.
> 
> What do they want, a judge to make it official that they have to inform their contractors correctly about the job they are taking, before they take them?
> 
> Yet another loss like the acceptance rate shens.


EXACTLY, they are essentially FORCING a rate reduction on us. How do we go about suing this atrocious company?


----------



## UberIsAllFubared (Feb 24, 2016)

Agent99 said:


> New strategy for dealing with Uberpool requests.
> 
> 1. Decline all UberPool rides that show "Uberpool" on them, if that information still shows on the screen.
> 
> ...


We can't cancel, or they will deactivate us. My blood is boiling right now. Seriously, this is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Tony73 said:


> Latest survey check it out...
> Def have a hard time understanding how they charge $6.70 for local ride and I'm getting $3.71. Thought I was in for 75%!?


Are you taking into account the broker fee?


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

UberIsAllFubared said:


> We can't cancel, or they will deactivate us. My blood is boiling right now. Seriously, this is absolutely ridiculous.


You most certainly can cancel at least some pool ride requests. The worst thing that can happen is they send you a text message nudging you to improve.


----------



## Charlie Schwartz (Aug 17, 2016)

Puntagor said:


> Looks like I can rate again and again kkk lets do all night


Not necessary, i think


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

its back to normal for me now you can see uber x etc


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

dnlbaboof said:


> its back to normal for me now you can see uber x etc


So they fixed it for you? How long was the product type not showing? What market are you in?


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

Ball-In-Hand said:


> I see. Yeah I didn't mean that I was in favor of pool just not familiar with it. I got a notification today about pool has now expanded to all of Denver. But they did say the pay was the same as X.


Yeah it starts out that way, then the cut the pool rate but if the rider isn't matched they adjust to the X rate....then comes the change in policy that they don't do that anymore. So you end up picking up a rider for what should be a $24 ride for $9, or get matched with other riders on a ride that for one person is $13 yet with three pax from 3 pick up spots and different drop offs the total fare is $7 and change.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

When someone or some company starts hiding important information from you (i.e. your profit potential) its time to remove them from your life. A partnership is a mutually beneficial two-way street, all Uber roads are one-way only...


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Remy Hendra said:


> Some tech company, right?


You kinding us right ?  This is nothing but Smoke and Mirrors, Stall and Delay tactics.

What we really need is some hot shoot Attorney to file an Injunction immediately.


----------



## BAKAD (Feb 22, 2016)

Uber is showing how desperate they are to show a profit. They make so much more on pool on our backs doing double the work. Now they are programming the app to force us to accept pool rides.

I don't do pool rides and will cancel all requests I get knowing I risk deactivation. If enough of us take this action it might send a signal to Uber.

Of I forget this is Uber they don't care about the drivers, they will just get new ones.

Time for a new job.....


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

I summited a request to be removed from UberPool request. I will let you know how it goes or how many email will it take before anything happens.


----------



## Emblem (Aug 26, 2016)

Dan The Lyft Man said:


> I summited a request to be removed from UberPool request. I will let you know how it goes or how many email will it take before anything happens.


Dan, I see you're in the same market as me. Are they hiding the trip type on your pings?


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

Emblem said:


> Dan, I see you're in the same market as me. Are they hiding the trip type on your pings?


Since I only do this on the weekend, I haven't noticed this past weekend. I still saw UberX and Pool rides. But I did notice the blank ping which didn't show anything.


----------



## luberslur (Feb 19, 2016)

Agent99 said:


> So they fixed it for you? How long was the product type not showing? What market are you in?


Agent...they fix it, but you're correct with everything you said. This company is total bullcrap. No way you promote yourself as a technology company and make stupid errors like that. I'm still trying to figure out what the word uber-( parter) means coming from a 62 billion dollar technology company.


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

luberslur said:


> Agent...they fix it, but you're correct with everything you said. This company is total bullcrap. No way you promote yourself as a technology company and make stupid errors like that. I'm still trying to figure out what the word uber-( parter) means coming from a 62 billion dollar technology company.


Partner? We are no longer (nor have we ever been) partners with Uber. If you need proof just look at the app name on your phone we are drivers to them, a d that is all we will be until they can have the computers take over.


----------



## Toonces-the-cat (Jun 7, 2016)

Ball-In-Hand said:


> Just curious why pool is hated so much? I am a new driver so I have not yet done a pool ride yet. Please explain why I do not want to take these. Thx.


Just wait until you jump into the pool and realize you are swimming in hell. The pax are demanding, rude, they treat the drivers poorly, they feel entitled, they don't tip, etc.


----------



## DudeGuy (Jul 4, 2016)

Dan The Lyft Man said:


> I summited a request to be removed from UberPool request. I will let you know how it goes or how many email will it take before anything happens.


This took several back and forth, but eventually they claim to have opted me out. This email is from this morning after i got to my day job, so i haven't been online to test it. I think altogether, it was 10 emails exchanged, each time until now insisting they take me off pool, and them saying it wasn't an option. Don't get discouraged if they tell you "no", keep insisting.


----------



## luberslur (Feb 19, 2016)

crazy916 said:


> Partner? We are no longer (nor have we ever been) partners with Uber. If you need proof just look at the app name on your phone we are drivers to them, a d that is all we will be until they can have the computers take over.


You're 200% Correct!


----------



## luberslur (Feb 19, 2016)

Dan The Lyft Man said:


> I summited a request to be removed from UberPool request. I will let you know how it goes or how many email will it take before anything happens.


On my first email they opt me out right away. If they challenge you. just keep sending emails to be opt out. They are in the wrong but just hoping for you to fall for the bullshit reply they feed you.


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

luberslur said:


> On my first email they opt me out right away. If they challenge you. just keep sending emails to be opt out. They are in the wrong but just hoping for you to fall for the bullshit reply they feed you.


Do you mind posting a screenshot of your confirmation email? This way other driver can submit to Uber as proof when they are told that UberX and UberPool are linked. Please remember to block out your name or any other identifying information.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

DudeGuy said:


> This took several back and forth, but eventually they claim to have opted me out. This email is from this morning after i got to my day job, so i haven't been online to test it. I think altogether, it was 10 emails exchanged, each time until now insisting they take me off pool, and them saying it wasn't an option. Don't get discouraged if they tell you "no", keep insisting.
> View attachment 70449


In what city or area are you located?


----------



## DudeGuy (Jul 4, 2016)

Agent99 said:


> In what city or area are you located?


Boston.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

luberslur said:


> On my first email they opt me out right away. If they challenge you. just keep sending emails to be opt out. They are in the wrong but just hoping for you to fall for the bullshit reply they feed you.


 You were very fortunate. Your situation is proof that some drivers are getting opted out, but other drivers are finding it more difficult. Personally, I am on round 13.

Did you use the driver app to contact them, or did you simply send an email to [email protected]?


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

if you opt out of pool, i wonder how many pings youd lose, like 80 percent of pings are pool now, when its half the price the cheepos are never looking back. The only people who choose x now are corporate people whos companies pay for the ride, or people going out in groups of 3 or more.

The pool issue will be resolved when the rider has to pay x fare if ride goes unmatched


----------



## UofMDriver (Dec 29, 2015)

Easy fix, don't do UberX unless it is surge pricing. Who cares if it is pool or not, if your getting a surge.


----------



## 2Peaks (Sep 19, 2016)

Ball-In-Hand said:


> Just curious why pool is hated so much? I am a new driver so I have not yet done a pool ride yet. Please explain why I do not want to take these. Thx.


Good question. Do the math. One car takes two trips. That effectively doubles the amount of competition on the road.

Example: You and another "partner" are parked side by side. He accepts a pool ping to head north two miles to pick up a pax going 7 miles north. 
1 minute later another pax 1 mile north of you requests pool ride heading 7 miles north.

Guess who is most likely to get both rides while you are left sitting in your car.


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

2Peaks said:


> Good question. Do the math. One car takes two trips. That effectively doubles the amount of competition on the road.
> 
> Example: You and another "partner" are parked side by side. He accepts a pool ping to head north two miles to pick up a pax going 7 miles north.
> 1 minute later another pax 1 mile north of you requests pool ride heading 7 miles north.
> ...


This and now there is one driver taking two trips so the demand for drivers did not increase and supply of available drivers is still the same. This means less surge and less money overall for all drivers.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> So now people should accept the ride, if it's pool, turn off your cell data, turn off your phone and wait a few minutes.


or call and say, I'm not a pool driver, cancel and request someone who is.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

the worst part of pool is the cities that have lots of traffic and no stopping zones and you keep getting auto added pools, thepax get mad downrate and you have to drive in a possibly bad manner and risk tickets, getting reported by whiny pax etc.

Suburbs pool is better


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

crazy916 said:


> This and now there is one driver taking two trips so the demand for drivers did not increase and supply of available drivers is still the same. This means less surge and less money overall for all drivers.


but they will claim that drivers can make more with pool with the PDB, and its helps reduce traffic and emmisons, so we'll never get rid of pool by saying drivers are losing rides, they will look at drivers as selfish and who dont care about reducing traffic.

We must charge the pax a premium if the ride goes unmatched and that each person whos picked up the ride becomes cheaper. Also ratings and reports should be disabled during pool rides. and make pool optional with some great incentives.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

crazy916 said:


> It is .5% of their net revenue until 3/31/18. Also the fact that drivers will be allocated 50% of the company after 10 years is a huge plus.
> 
> I was successful in opting out as a San Francisco driver with this method you just need to not back down.
> 
> ...


Waiting 10 years for your stock to vest in a startup is a bad deal. most don't last that long. If they do, what happens when you get deactivated at year 9?

I like the idea of Juno if it ever makes it out of NY but I'm not being led around by some stock carrot.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Titan said:


> This is being displayed on the drivers app here in ATL , so maybe it is a glitch?? If not then use their app message to drivers as ammunition to put it back the way it was !!!


well thats good news. Maybe they thought they could sneak this by us, then had thousands of cancels HA


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> but they will claim that drivers can make more with pool with the PDB, and its helps reduce traffic and emmisons, so we'll never get rid of pool by saying drivers are losing rides, they will look at drivers as selfish and who dont care about reducing traffic.
> 
> We must charge the pax a premium if the ride goes unmatched and that each person whos picked up the ride becomes cheaper. Also ratings and reports should be disabled during pool rides. and make pool optional with some great incentives.


This is true we shouldn't try to opt out because of financial reasons. Use a safety or quality of service concern. Saying "I want more money because this doesn't pay enough", does nothing but give Uber more power. The opting out process will have the side effect of causing more surge, if enough people do it.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

they should just pay uber drivers 30 bucks an hour to do pool only rides. and every car needs a minimum of 3 pax then youll see pool be effective and lose popularity. How many pool rides go ummatched etc


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

dnlbaboof said:


> they should just pay uber drivers 30 bucks an hour to do pool only rides. and every car needs a minimum of 3 pax then youll see pool be effective and lose popularity. How many pool rides go ummatched etc


precisely why they went to upfront pricing. they can skim the delta for the over payment and recoup their losses from unmatched pool. also why pool pays less. Uber knows its a money loser and wants to push that cost off on the drivers, as usual.


----------



## Uber Jason (Sep 9, 2016)

Thank god uber pool is not an option in my market, Indy. If it ever comes here I'll make sure to figure a way out of opting for those. Thanks for the tips


----------



## DudeGuy (Jul 4, 2016)

DriverX said:


> precisely why they went to upfront pricing. they can skim the delta for the over payment and recoup their losses from unmatched pool. also why pool pays less. Uber knows its a money loser and wants to push that cost off on the drivers, as usual.


It's not a loss to Uber, just less of a gain


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

DudeGuy said:


> It's not a loss to Uber, just less of a gain


mostly true, but actually some of those pools are sold under what uber will have to pay the driver. especially when they are on the 25% discounts for pool like they are now.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

you can burn uber hard right now if your in a discounted pool market. take the pool and refuse to pick up the pairs. uber loses money LOL

but who wants to drive pool, not me


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

DudeGuy said:


> This took several back and forth, but eventually they claim to have opted me out.


They just told me I don't have the option to opt-out of UberPool...

I need some help with this guys.


----------



## 2Peaks (Sep 19, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> but they will claim that drivers can make more with pool with the PDB, and its helps reduce traffic and emmisons, so we'll never get rid of pool by saying drivers are losing rides, they will look at drivers as selfish and who dont care about reducing traffic.
> 
> We must charge the pax a premium if the ride goes unmatched and that each person whos picked up the ride becomes cheaper. Also ratings and reports should be disabled during pool rides. and make pool optional with some great incentives.


The response to that is that you are a business, a self employed contractor. You did not sign up to be part of a social engineering experiment.

Guess what, we are all selfish. Uber likely gets some government grants to "ease traffic", then they double dip by collecting on pool rides. 
If that was the goal uber would reduce the number of "partners" thereby reducing the amount of people grinding for 
non-existent pax, or, sitting with their engine idling for 20 minutes at a time. When was the last time Uber culled the herd without trying to simultaneously increase it?

Anyway, don't fall for that red herring argument about easing traffic and emissions. It's BS.


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

Dan The Lyft Man said:


> They just told me I don't have the option to opt-out of UberPool...
> 
> I need some help with this guys.
> 
> View attachment 70492


Take one of the successful opt out emails and attach it to the email you send with this message (Remove the quotes and make sure to insert your city):

"This is unacceptable. Please see the attached as proof that other drivers in the <insert city> area have been opted out. I am an independent contractor. UberPool is dangerous to both me and the passengers. I have no way of determining whether addition passengers added on will be problem both physically or verbally to either myself or the current passenger. UberPool also causes me to be distracted while driving as I constantly have to check my phone to make sure another passenger has not been added. This takes my focus off the road and can cause an accident.

I do not feel UberPool is safe for myself or my passenger and want it removed from my account. Once again I am an independent contractor and want UberPool removed. In the event that something were to happen on an UberPool, Uber would be liable. I will reference these emails in the future if necessary to prove that fact."


----------



## DudeGuy (Jul 4, 2016)

Dan The Lyft Man said:


> They just told me I don't have the option to opt-out of UberPool...
> 
> I need some help with this guys.
> 
> View attachment 70492


They are lying to you. They tried to tell me the same thing. I kept replying and reiterating that pool caused distracted driving, other drivers opted out, and that as an independent contractor i should be able to opt out. Every time they said pool is required, i told them that was unacceptable.


----------



## DudeGuy (Jul 4, 2016)

crazy916 said:


> Take one of the successful opt out emails and attach it to the email you send with this message (Remove the quotes and make sure to insert your city):
> 
> "This is unacceptable. Please see the attached as proof that other drivers in the <insert city> area have been opted out. I am an independent contractor. UberPool is dangerous to both me and the passengers. I have no way of determining whether addition passengers added on will be problem both physically or verbally to either myself or the current passenger. UberPool also causes me to be distracted while driving as I constantly have to check my phone to make sure another passenger has not been added. This takes my focus off the road and can cause an accident.
> 
> I do not feel UberPool is safe for myself or my passenger and want it removed from my account. Once again I am an independent contractor and want UberPool removed. In the event that something were to happen on an UberPool, Uber would be liable. I will reference these emails in the future if necessary to prove that fact."


This helped me opt out in Boston. I didn't cut and paste but paraphrased the main points.


----------



## Tenzo (Jan 25, 2016)

Please remove the UberPool option from my account. I wish to opt out from all pool requests
The city of Chicago has a law that you may not respond or initiate texting or messaging on your phone why your vehicle is in motion.

Thank you


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

crazy916 said:


> Take one of the successful opt out emails


sent 2nd email


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Dan The Lyft Man said:


> sent 2nd email


about three more emails should do the trick, and then you'll get a canned response.


----------



## luberslur (Feb 19, 2016)

crazy916 said:


> Do you mind posting a screenshot of your confirmation email? This way other driver can submit to Uber as proof when they are told that UberX and UberPool are linked. Please remember to block out your name or any other identifying information.





Agent99 said:


> You were very fortunate. Your situation is proof that some drivers are getting opted out, but other drivers are finding it more difficult. Personally, I am on round 13.
> 
> Did you use the driver app to contact them, or did you simply send an email to [email protected]?


----------



## luberslur (Feb 19, 2016)

crazy916 said:


> Do you mind posting a screenshot of your confirmation email? This way other driver can submit to Uber as proof when they are told that UberX and UberPool are linked. Please remember to block out your name or any other identifying information.


----------



## luberslur (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

And you know what guys, they added me to the city of Boston, Uber. Which is why I get UberPool request.

I signed up in another city (Worcester) and when they lowered the rate in Worcester. I only driver there on a surge and I started driving for Lyft and when it was slow did Uber. I never got UberPool request because my home city doesn't have Pool. They saw me taking more Boston request than Worcester. So they transfer my account to Boston, after that I started to get pool request


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

Dan The Lyft Man said:


> And you know what guys, they added me to the city of Boston, Uber. Which is why I get UberPool request.
> 
> I signed up in another city (Worcester) and when they lowered the rate in Worcester. I only driver there on a surge and I started driving for Lyft and when it was slow did Uber. I never got UberPool request because my home city doesn't have Pool. They saw me taking more Boston request than Worcester. So they transfer my account to Boston, after that I started to get pool request


If you are driving in a market that has pool they will send you pool regards of where you signed up. When I first started driving in San Francisco I was still a Sacramento driver and I was receiving pool requests.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

UofMDriver said:


> Easy fix, don't do UberX unless it is surge pricing. Who cares if it is pool or not, if your getting a surge.


X is 1.35 in my market non surge. So nah I dont mind driving non surge.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

UberFool at 3:40pm "hello sir do you mind going to NYC?" I paused, took a deep breath "sorry, yes i do. It's near rush hour." 

What I really felt like saying: "yes ***** I do mind. Thanks for wasting my time and gas!"


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

Tony73 said:


> Now you can't see UberPool requests as Pool because they removed that feat.


Which is why I only drive for Lyft now.


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> sooner or later they force you to update. this is getting ridiculous pool is uber now, its their main product


I agree. Way too many rides are pool rides. Even driving with Lyft not many of the rides are for Lyft line. So even though I don't do line call, in the event that I decide I want to do them not all of them will be Line rides.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Dan The Lyft Man said:


> They just told me I don't have the option to opt-out of UberPool...
> 
> I need some help with this guys.
> 
> View attachment 70492


Congrats, youre now on the pool dodger watch list.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Tenzo said:


> Please remove the UberPool option from my account. I wish to opt out from all pool requests
> The city of Chicago has a law that you may not respond or initiate texting or messaging on your phone why your vehicle is in motion.
> 
> Thank you


That's a good one, I doubt its true, but ya never know.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Lilmsmisses said:


> Which is why I only drive for Lyft now.


Now you just cant see if a ride is PT. awesome


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> X is 1.35 in my market non surge. So nah I dont mind driving non surge.


SD used to be that high. I was a noob didn't know how to surge drive back then DOH


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

DoUHaveAnyWater? said:


> Uber is a transportation company, not a technology company.


How you figure that?
How many cars does Uber own?
How many drivers do they EMPLOY?

Now ... how many computers do they own?
How much bandwidth do they consume?
How many IT techs to they EMPLOY?

Transportation my rosey red Irish ass ...

~UberBastid~


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> How you figure that?
> How many cars does Uber own?
> How many drivers do they EMPLOY?
> 
> ...


How many self driving cars do they have?
Now times that by 2 and you got your drivers. As it takes two Uber employees to do what we do and they only have 3 available seat for there UberX self driving cars.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

crazy916 said:


> How many self driving cars do they have?
> .


On the road? Making money?
ZERO


----------



## DoUHaveAnyWater? (Sep 7, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> How you figure that?
> How many cars does Uber own?


I would estimate Uber's fleet of vehicles, which it owns via its Xchange program, to be around 10,000. They add more to their fleet every day, of course, however the number of vehicles Uber owns most likely makes it the largest single for-hire operator in the US, ahead of any single cab company. The day that Uber copied the cab model of purchasing a large fleet of vehicles and then leasing them out to drivers, exactly the same as cab companies do, was really the day that Uber lost all claim to not being a transportation company.

Their goal is to operate only company-owned vehicles when self driving technology permits, getting rid of "the other dude in the car". They already own a couple of hundred company owned prototype vehicles which they have started to give people rides in.

Apart from its large, company owned, vehicle fleet, there are several other reasons why Uber is a transportation company and not a technology company.


> How many drivers do they EMPLOY?


 How many drivers do cab companies employ? Contract status does not decide whether or not a company is a transportation company. Cab companies, UPS etc are transportation companies, and they don't employ their drivers either.



> Now ... how many computers do they own?
> How much bandwidth do they consume?
> How many IT techs to they EMPLOY?


Probably comparable per employee to Bloomberg, or Time Warner, or Goldman Sachs, or Amazon retail, and none of these are technology companies either. As for bandwidth, certainly less than Netflix, and that's not a technology company. All of these firms depend heavily on technology to conduct their business, but that does not make them technology companies. You're confusing hi-tech companies with technology companies. I know it's a bit of a tricky concept, but think of the end or main product or service the company delivers:

Bloomberg - financial information and analysis
Time Warner - media
Goldman Sachs - investment banking
Amazon Retail - retail sales & distribution
Netflix - media producer & online content distribution
Uber - transportation of passengers and food.

The products of true technology companies like Microsoft, Apple, Dell, Salesforce, SAP etc. are different from non-technology companies in several ways.


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

DoUHaveAnyWater? said:


> I would estimate Uber's fleet of vehicles, which it owns via its Xchange program, to be around 10,000. They add more to their fleet every day, of course, however the number of vehicles Uber owns most likely makes it the largest single for-hire operator in the US, ahead of any single cab company. The day that Uber copied the cab model of purchasing a large fleet of vehicles and then leasing them out to drivers, exactly the same as cab companies do, was really the day that Uber lost all claim to not being a transportation company.
> 
> Their goal is to operate only company-owned vehicles when self driving technology permits, getting rid of "the other dude in the car". They already own a couple of hundred company owned prototype vehicles which they have started to give people rides in.
> 
> ...


You are the truth!!!


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Breaking News!

Now uber came up with "pick up upgrade" claiming to save you time.

What it does: Basically if you're on the way to pick up a rider and there's another ping closer. You're automatically matched with the closer ping. 

What will happen: you were driving to pick up John which was 2.5 mi away but was going on a 30 mi trip and you'll get matched with Stacy that is 1.0 mi away and is taking a 2.5 mi trip!


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Tony73 said:


> Breaking News!
> 
> Now uber came up with "pick up upgrade" claiming to save you time.
> 
> ...


Where are you getting this from?


----------



## ubaguy (Jun 6, 2016)

Agent99 said:


> Where are you getting this from?


Rolled out in Los Angeles today


----------



## DudeGuy (Jul 4, 2016)

ubaguy said:


> Rolled out in Los Angeles today
> View attachment 70686


But what happens to the first rider? "Sorry, the driver that was coming to pick you up is now headed to someone closer to him"


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

DudeGuy said:


> But what happens to the first rider? "Sorry, the driver that was coming to pick you up is now headed to someone closer to him"


LA is such a busy market another driver is unlikely to be far away.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

DoUHaveAnyWater? said:


> I would estimate Uber's fleet of vehicles, which it owns via its Xchange program, to be around 10,000.


Didn't know that. hmmm.
What is Xchange program?
Uber owns the car, and ... what, leases it to the driver?
Is that their lease program?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Didn't know that. hmmm.
> What is Xchange program?
> Uber owns the car, and ... what, leases it to the driver?
> Is that their lease program?


Uber has a deal with dealerships to lease cars to drivers. However at a cost of anywhere from 150 to 225 a week. Even with them paying for maintenance and insurance it is a losing deal.


----------



## nash801 (Apr 17, 2016)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> So now people should accept the ride, if it's pool, turn off your cell data, turn off your phone and wait a few minutes.


thats cool. then what happens? after you turn it back on you see that passenger canceled?(hopefully)


----------



## nash801 (Apr 17, 2016)

d0n said:


> If they do that they open yet more grounds for legal action, it's amazing how much they can shoot themselves in the foot.
> 
> What do they want, a judge to make it official that they have to inform their contractors correctly about the job they are taking, before they take them?
> 
> Yet another loss like the acceptance rate shens.


yes but who is going to take them to court? who has the money and time?


----------



## nash801 (Apr 17, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Its the latest update. Dont update if you havent yet.


how can i "downdate?


----------



## nash801 (Apr 17, 2016)

Agent99 said:


> New strategy for dealing with Uberpool requests.
> 
> 1. Decline all UberPool rides that show "Uberpool" on them, if that information still shows on the screen.
> 
> ...


BUT the only good thing about pool is it makes it easier to get to your 120 trips (or however many you do)


----------



## nash801 (Apr 17, 2016)

EXCELLENT! Maybe send that as screenshot to passenger? (pool closed pics)


----------



## nash801 (Apr 17, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Good post! I reverted back to an older version. Not sure how long this will help me avoid Pool but I havent cancelled ant rides yet so I am keeping that in my back pocket.


which older version? where did you get it? post link or file. thanks.
ps how can we turn off the wait several seconds before posting thing in this forum? so annoying!


----------



## nash801 (Apr 17, 2016)

crazy916 said:


> It is .5% of their net revenue until 3/31/18. Also the fact that drivers will be allocated 50% of the company after 10 years is a huge plus.
> 
> I was successful in opting out as a San Francisco driver with this method you just need to not back down.
> 
> ...


what does "drivers will be allocated 50% of the company after 10 years is a huge plus" mean?


----------



## nash801 (Apr 17, 2016)

Agent99 said:


> You most certainly can cancel at least some pool ride requests. The worst thing that can happen is they send you a text message nudging you to improve.


the other worse thing they do is remove "Stop trip requests" button


----------



## nash801 (Apr 17, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> its back to normal for me now you can see uber x etc


how'd you get it fixed?


----------



## nash801 (Apr 17, 2016)

RightTurnClyde said:


> When someone or some company starts hiding important information from you (i.e. your profit potential) its time to remove them from your life. A partnership is a mutually beneficial two-way street, all Uber roads are one-way only...


well said!


----------



## nash801 (Apr 17, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> but they will claim that drivers can make more with pool with the PDB, and its helps reduce traffic and emmisons, so we'll never get rid of pool by saying drivers are losing rides, they will look at drivers as selfish and who dont care about reducing traffic.
> 
> We must charge the pax a premium if the ride goes unmatched and that each person whos picked up the ride becomes cheaper. Also ratings and reports should be disabled during pool rides. and make pool optional with some great incentives.


well said.


----------



## nash801 (Apr 17, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> about three more emails should do the trick, and then you'll get a canned response.


what do you mean and THEN you'll get a canned response? they're ALL canned responses


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Uber has a deal with dealerships to lease cars to drivers. However at a cost of anywhere from 150 to 225 a week. Even with them paying for maintenance and insurance it is a losing deal.


Imagine having $225 plus gas deducted from your weekly earnings!? Leaves you with $300


----------



## nash801 (Apr 17, 2016)

Tony73 said:


> Breaking News!
> 
> Now uber came up with "pick up upgrade" claiming to save you time.
> 
> ...


but you never know what you lost since you cant see their destination until they're in car. it's uber's way to force passengers on you (maybe low rating, bad location, etc). uber is not supposed to control us so much. we are supposedly indep contractors.


----------



## metal_orion (May 14, 2015)

Ball-In-Hand said:


> Just curious why pool is hated so much? I am a new driver so I have not yet done a pool ride yet. Please explain why I do not want to take these. Thx.


Just search around the forum for Uber pool stories. There is a search bar on the top right corner of this page. Use it.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

nash801 said:


> how'd you get it fixed?


it just went away, a glitch i guess


----------



## DoUHaveAnyWater? (Sep 7, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Didn't know that. hmmm.
> What is Xchange program?
> Uber owns the car, and ... what, leases it to the driver?
> Is that their lease program?


Yes, Uber purchases new and used cars for its fleet, and then leases them to drivers. When a driver returns the car to by Uber to the dealer, it is cleaned up and re-leased to another driver if it is still new enough / few enough miles, otherwise it is sold.


----------



## carcowbow16 (Jan 14, 2016)

OK, so I requested to be removed from UberPool, got the standard no, wrote again with the email proof that one of you guys got removed and received below message from so called supervisor. What can I do to get them to react, BTW, I did notice the non Pool / X notification, however, yesterday it was back. Oh, and Uber can now measure my acceleration and braking ratios but they cannot remove me from UberPool??? Yeah right.... 
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Thanks for letting us know how you feel about this. I hope you're doing great today!

I understand that you want to opt out from receiving uberPOOL trips. Let me get you as much details to get this clarified.

First off let me say your honest feedback is extremely appreciated. We're constantly working to improve the UberPOOL product, so we'll be sure to get this feedback to our team. We're working hard on many improvements that should make the driver-partner experience better on UberPOOL, and we're looking forward to sharing those soon.

As what my colleague said, there is no opt out option for uberPOOL. Please don't wprry, our local team is monitoring this and we'll make sure to let you know once opt out option will be available.

I know you're doing everything to provide a commendable service to your riders and we really appreciate you for doing that. We are also happy that we have a partner like you who handle challenging experiences like this in the most efficient and professional way.

Hearing from you is the best way for us to learn about how uberPOOL is working.
uberPOOL is still in its early stages, and we're constantly working to improve the experience for both rider and driver-partner. We appreciate your patience as we work toward the best possible product!

Again we are always monitoring the platform to find what works and what doesn't so that we can provide the most honest opportunities for everyone.

I acknowledge that your frustration cannot be fixed over night and I do urge you to continue writing in with the honesty you have. It is the best way to see change implemented. Updates are the result of many conversations with partners like you.

Thank you for your patience and understanding here. We hope that you are in the best of health! Always remember that we greatly value our partnership with you.

Remember, support is just an email away if needed. Otherwise, you can also find the Frequently Asked Questions just by visiting our Help Page.

Sent by Kristen on Saturday, October 22, 2016 at 9:25:47 PM

PREVIOUS MESSAGES
My Message (with enclosure of proof other rider got this):

Hello again: This is unacceptable. Please see the attached as proof that other drivers have been opted out. I am an independent contractor. UberPool is dangerous to both me and the passengers. I have no way of determining whether addition passengers added on will be a problem both physically or verbally to either myself or the current passenger. UberPool also causes me to be distracted while driving as I constantly have to check my phone to make sure another passenger has not been added. This takes my focus off the road and can cause an accident. I do not feel UberPool is safe for myself or my passenger and want it removed from my account. Once again I am an independent contractor and want UberPool removed. In the event that something were to happen on an UberPool, Uber would be liable. I will reference these emails in the future if necessary to prove that fact. Thanks, Willem


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

DudeGuy said:


> But what happens to the first rider? "Sorry, the driver that was coming to pick you up is now headed to someone closer to him"


Basically yeah. Sometimes the rider isn't notified though, and the mask number still goes through to the first driver. Over on the Washington DC board someone had a ride swapped and the first pax was calling asking if he was coming to pick him up. I've only had it happen once, and it was terrible. I was going to a hotel pick up near an airport and got swaped to a rider at the terminal. She went 4 miles down the road to her house. The other one could have been a 5 miles to the airport, or possibly a 30 miles to ther OTHER airport. I'll never know, and at that time of morning lord knows how long it took the first guy to get a driver.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

carcowbow16 said:


> OK, so I requested to be removed from UberPool, got the standard no, wrote again with the email proof that one of you guys got removed and received below message from so called supervisor. What can I do to get them to react, BTW, I did notice the non Pool / X notification, however, yesterday it was back. Oh, and Uber can now measure my acceleration and braking ratios but they cannot remove me from UberPool??? Yeah right....
> _________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> Thanks for letting us know how you feel about this. I hope you're doing great today!
> 
> ...


 Just re-send your last email to them, and be prepared to do it again and again. They probably don't bother reading it other than respond to a few key words.


----------



## 2Peaks (Sep 19, 2016)

I wonder how they justify switching passengers. Doesnt seem possible under contract law. 

They ping you. That's an offer. You accept the ride. That's acceptance. Where does it say that Uber can arbitrarily abrogate the contract? 

So far as pool ... Overwhelm them with opt out requests and requests to review fares.


----------



## sadboy (Jul 15, 2016)

I don't know what people are talking about, I can still see the pool request even after I just updated yesterday. I'm on andriod


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Just went gave my first ride in a while , I was surprised to see the UBERX show up on the screen so I accepted, short ride on X, waited for next ping, sure enough UberX on the screen.
accepted, "pickup mike" before I could start me car BAM!

Ride swapped, "pickup Jen" and the pool buttons popup,
WTH!
From X swapped to pool. Cancelled that BS.

Was gonna try again but my kid text she needed a ride home, "DadSelect".

Gonna try again later.


----------



## Tenzo (Jan 25, 2016)

Yeah, Uber is accepting Pools for you:

_Hi xxxx,

Thank you for reaching out! My name is Akansha and I will be your personal support for today. I'm happy to assist.

I understand your concern and I know how much it is frustrating that you are driving and some request divert your mind, After listening to feedback about the uberPOOL experience from the driver-partner perspective, we're excited to introduce this feature. When you have a rider on a POOL trip, your next riders will be automatically added to the trip, so you won't have to manually accept them. We hope this reduces distraction for you and makes it easier for you to complete the trip. The map in the Uber app will automatically update and guide you to each pickup and drop off for a seamless trip.

As we continue to improve the uberPOOL experience, we really appreciate hearing your feedback and perspective.

Let us know if you have any further queries we are always here to solve it for you .

Have a nice day ahead !_


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

"thank you for reaching around! "

uber completely screwed me with my 2005 vehicle (turns out it only needed an application (within a since expired time frame) and an inspection[which i got, and passed] to stay active as an uber vehicle)

during about a 6 week period at the end of my 2005 vehicle usage Uber would intermittently stop working, often on a weekend, and then start working again the following monday. 
Dealt with customer service and the uber greenlight office far too many times.

then they screwed me again by comically failing my background check 1400 trips and 10 months into the gig... (they claim that I have an "expired CDL" ... smdh)

awful customer service.

Everything is generic computer form-letters, and their so-called 'supervisors' that you 'escalate' emails to are people in the Philippines working for next to nothing.

I went to the greenlight office with the silly idea that there would be a few dispatcher/exdriver types who know the business and work to solve problems and keep things running smoothly, and they had a bunch of young people working there for like $10/hr or so.

Not wasting any more time or money on them.

My CDL is expired?? Ok , FINE. I'm not earning Uber another penny. I'm not 'reaching out' to the department of motor vehicles to inquire about a CDL that doesn't exist. Just no longer going to work for Uber and give them a share of the revenue that I drive.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

uberist said:


> Just went gave my first ride in a while , I was surprised to see the UBERX show up on the screen so I accepted, short ride on X, waited for next ping, sure enough UberX on the screen.
> accepted, "pickup mike" before I could start me car BAM!
> 
> Ride swapped, "pickup Jen" and the pool buttons popup,
> ...


I am appalled at this degree of interference and manipulation by Uber. I know, I know, I shouldn't be surprised.


----------



## luberslur (Feb 19, 2016)

sadboy said:


> I don't know what people are talking about, I can still see the pool request even after I just updated yesterday. I'm on andriod


Don't let me bitsh slap you! do you think we're all idiots and was making up stories about not see pool or uberX?....please don't let me bitsh slap you!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

sadboy said:


> I don't know what people are talking about, I can still see the pool request even after I just updated yesterday. I'm on andriod


You must have missed an update. The update before the current version didnt show x or pool


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Didn't know that. hmmm.
> What is Xchange program?
> Uber owns the car, and ... what, leases it to the driver?
> Is that their lease program?


----------



## baldmonkey (Jul 16, 2015)

does xl have to pick up pool?


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

baldmonkey said:


> does xl have to pick up pool?


If you are XL only you should not get pool requests.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

baldmonkey said:


> does xl have to pick up pool?


I ignore pool, this is why they are trying to pull this swap crap


----------



## prerollduber (Jun 25, 2016)

Accept all pool rides and Travis wil send you a Christmas card in December!


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

baldmonkey said:


> does xl have to pick up pool?


No one has to pickup Uber's Stools. Just ignore the pings.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

With the trip upgrade feature, otherwise known as the ride swapping future, Uber is now automatically canceling your pickups with high surge to force you into closer pickups that sometimes have lower surge. They are also (more often) canceling your UberX rides to give you forced pool rides. You can cancel the forced pool ride or the forced lower surge ride but in those cases you will at least temporarily be left with nothing.

An alternative is to complete the forced ride and then demand that Uber pay you the difference (uberX rates instead of pool rates, or higher surge multiple instead of lower surge multiple). Uber management knows damn well what they are doing is wrong and sometimes even against their own policy. Uber will stop this crap only if enough people complain about this practice and demand fare adjustments and trip upgrade opt outs.

November 27 update: I don't know if Uber is still doing these so-called trip upgrades. Please report here if you have had any recent experiences with it, and the details.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Agent99 said:


> Uber is now automatically canceling your pickups with high surge to give you closer pickups with low/no surge


Actually the trip upgrade feature specifically promises they will not transfer you to a lower surge. I dont love the feature but lets be accurate.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> Actually the trip upgrade feature specifically promises they will not transfer you to a lower surge. I dont love the feature but lets be accurate.


 I was being accurate. But, let me be more precise. Among all the surge ride swaps, some percentage of the time Uber is swapping drivers into lower surge rides in violation of their own rules, as reported by others in the UP forum.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

Not Uber, surely. They're usually so honest and their technology so competent.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Agent99 said:


> I was being accurate. But, let me be more precise. Among all the surge ride swaps, some percentage of the time Uber is swapping drivers into lower surge rides in violation of their own rules, as reported by others in the UP forum.


Do you have a link to that post?


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> Do you have a link to that post?


Oh hell, I would have to go back and re-read 100 postings on the trip upgrade feature to find a couple of them whose writers were victims of surge reduction swaps. Admittedly there aren't many such reports yet because 1. Only a small percentage of Uber drivers post anything, 2. of them, only a small percentage have experienced a ride swap since the feature is new. 3. Of those, most rides were swapped from non-surge rides. 4. Of the remaining surge rides, the driver had to notice and remember the surge multiple before it unexpectedly disappeared and was replaced by a new, lower surge multiple.

Despite the above, I'll keep my eye open for one of the surge reduction stories posted. We should be seeing more of them unless Uber fixes their algorithm.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> Do you have a link to that post?


Wait...there's one such claim near the end of my ride swap thread in the Seattle forum. You seemed aware of it.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Agent99 said:


> Wait...there's one such claim near the end of my ride swap thread in the Seattle forum. You seemed aware of it.


Ya I looked for it after your post here.


----------



## FoeLife (Oct 25, 2016)

Hmmm, maybe all the disgruntled drivers are the "good ole boys" reminiscing about rates and service from two years ago. Let it go, we all have a choice to drive for a rideshare company as work or get a job behind a desk or cubicle with a 15min break every two hours. Here's a friendly reminder to those of us who just accepted the new Raiser Agreement and actually never read it.

*2.2 Provision of Transportation Services.* When the Driver App is active, User requests for Transportation Services may appear to you via the Driver App if you are available and in the vicinity of the User. If you accept a User's request for Transportation Services, the _*Uber Services will provide you with certain User Information via the Driver App, including the User's first name and pickup location*_. In order to enhance User satisfaction with the Uber mobile application and your Transportation Services, it is recommended that you wait at least ten (10) minutes for a User to show up at the requested pick-up location. You will obtain the destination from the User, either in person upon pickup or from the Driver App if the User elects to enter such destination via Uber's mobile application. You acknowledge and agree that once you have accepted a User's request for Transportation Services, Uber's mobile application may provide certain information about you to the User, including your first name, contact information, photo and location, and your Vehicle's make and license plate number. You shall not contact any Users or use any User's personal data for any reason other than for the purposes of fulfilling Transportation Services. As between Company and you, you acknowledge and agree that: (a) you shall be solely responsible for determining the most effective, efficient and safe manner to perform each instance of Transportation Services; and (b) except for the Uber Services or any Company Devices (if applicable), you shall provide all necessary equipment, tools and other materials, at your own expense, necessary to perform Transportation Services. You understand and agree that you have a legal obligation under the Americans with Disabilities Act and similar state laws to transport Users with Service Animals (as defined by applicable state and federal law), including guide dogs for the blind and visually impaired Users, and there is no exception to this obligation for allergies or religious objections. Your knowing failure to transport a User with a Service Animal shall constitute a material breach of this Agreement. You agree that a "knowing failure" to comply with this legal obligation shall constitute either: (1) a denial of a ride where you state the denial was due to a Service Animal; or (2) there is more than one (1) instance in which a User or the companion of a User alleges that you cancelled or refused a ride on the basis of a Service Animal.

"In order to enhance User satisfaction with the Uber mobile application and your Transportation Services, it is recommended that you wait at least ten (10) minutes for a User to show up at the requested pick-up location." - How nice of Uber to pay us after 5minutes of waiting rather than making us wait ten as recommended.


----------



## Titan (Sep 8, 2015)

So..... Due to all of the above ...... i have yet to update my drivers app to the latest ( Scam ) version. 

Does anyone have an idea how long you can drive / get pings on the un-updated version of the drivers app?


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

Titan said:


> So..... Due to all of the above ...... i have yet to update my drivers app to the latest ( Scam ) version.
> 
> Does anyone have an idea how long you can drive / get pings on the un-updated version of the drivers app?


Not completely sure, but most likely when the next update comes out.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

Titan said:


> So..... Due to all of the above ...... i have yet to update my drivers app to the latest ( Scam ) version.
> 
> Does anyone have an idea how long you can drive / get pings on the un-updated version of the drivers app?


It's not the app updates that have that. It's the agreements. When those are up dated a pop up comes on the app as soon as you try to log in. At that point the choices are agree to the new one or don't. If you don't then it won't log you in so you can't drive.


----------



## Pearlina (Oct 18, 2016)

So I just wrote this message to uber support in philly "is there a way to be opted out from uberpool requests? I have suffered with ADHD my entire life and it has become very clear to me I cannot handle the pool requests and drive as safely as I should be. it's very distracting to me and makes me anxious. thanks " 

I'm not even lying to them but I haven't received any reply yet and usually it's like 2-3min turnaround when I write them. Do you think they will take a disability Seriously or just force me offline for good?


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Pearlina said:


> So I just wrote this message to uber support in philly "is there a way to be opted out from uberpool requests? I have suffered with ADHD my entire life and it has become very clear to me I cannot handle the pool requests and drive as safely as I should be. it's very distracting to me and makes me anxious. thanks "
> 
> I'm not even lying to them but I haven't received any reply yet and usually it's like 2-3min turnaround when I write them. Do you think they will take a disability Seriously or just force me offline for good?


 It would look very bad (and probably illegal) for Uber to deactivate anyone due to a disability if otherwise a good driver and no problem with the rating. Just re-send your opt out request each time. Take a more insistent tone. You are insisting they opt you out, not asking them to opt you out. It could take 2, 5, or 15 emails!


----------



## Pearlina (Oct 18, 2016)

Agent99 said:


> It would look very bad (and probably illegal) for Uber to deactivate anyone due to a disability if otherwise a good driver and no problem with the rating. Just re-send your opt out request each time. Take a more insistent tone. You are insisting they opt you out, not asking them to opt you out. It could take 2, 5, or 15 emails!


Can't imagine their track record in relation to the Equal Opportunity Employment Act- I mean there are laws for a reason and being a contractor doesn't mean don't neeed to follow established laws


----------



## Nick Manning (May 3, 2014)

FoeLife Couple weeks ago I got a pickup from a country club. I arrive and this old man comes up to my window. Tells me he's an Uber driver and has been waiting there for 30 mins. I'm like, sir, you need to leave. That rider is long gone, probably passed out drunk or Lyft got there before you.


----------



## lmitch54 (Nov 17, 2016)

Does anyone know the email address to send 
requests to opt out off Uber Pool?


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

lmitch54 said:


> Does anyone know the email address to send
> requests to opt out off Uber Pool?


You cannot start the process by email. You start the process by going into the help section of the app, then clicking in "account" and "I have another account question". When Cooper responds, the response can be found in the help section under " support messages". The response will probably also be sent to your email address. From that point you can respond to their response by email. Be prepared for anywhere between one and 25 rounds of responses/emails to them before they yield to your demands.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Here is a sample opt out letter. Feel free to use it, or edit it a little to better fit your experiences.
--

This is my *demand* for Uber to opt me out of Uberpool.

1. UberPool has safety issues and risks. Uberpool requests violate state laws against distracted driving. See link:

http://www.distraction.gov/stats-research-laws/state-laws.html

I reject any future liability for any accident or damage caused by the distraction of Uberpool requests or trips.

2. There is the risk of passengers being harassed or upset by other passengers, forcing the driver to have to act as a referee.

3. There can be significant delays in Uberpool rider pickup and arrival to destination, causing a poor rider experience.

4. There is a negative effect on driver ratings.

5. The method of calculating driver compensation is confusing and non-transparent, and drivers are paid worse than on UberX.

6. Drivers who are opted out of Uberpool cannot decline pool rides in the future. Opting out drivers who don't want to do pool rides is good for Uber.

7. As an independent contractor, I demand not to recieve Uberpool requests.

All these reasons and others, but primarily the safety, security, and legal risks listed above, are why I demand you opt me out of Uberpool immediately.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

*Opting out of Uberpool is a game. Let the games begin*. 

The game of opting out of Uberpool starts in the driver app help section. You will send Uber between two and twenty five emails. Each one will be answered by a different person. That way they don't get tired of you. The game is set up to wear you out before you wear them out.

You finally learn to stop rewriting emails and just send the same thing back to them again and again. Why? They barely read or understand your emails. They mostly just scan for key words.

Some people are opted out in one or two rounds. Another driver said it took around 25. It's hilarious. At some point, they realize you are wasting too much of their time and it is costing them money. Then they opt you out.

They never explain how they opted you out after they told you before it was impossible. "Wait, were you lying to me before when you said it was impossible to opt out anyone? Or are you lying to me now when you say you just opted me out?"

Opting out of UberPool is a game. Have fun with it, but play to win.


----------



## UberTrip (May 3, 2016)

Tenzo said:


> Please remove the UberPool option from my account. I wish to opt out from all pool requests
> The city of Chicago has a law that you may not respond or initiate texting or messaging on your phone why your vehicle is in motion.
> 
> Thank you


Weak argument as I'm sure you accept and Uber has the proof that you accept non pool fares when your driving. I'm sure when it's surging you have no problem accepting one while driving regardless of the law


----------



## lmitch54 (Nov 17, 2016)

Titan said:


> So..... Due to all of the above ...... i have yet to update my drivers app to the latest ( Scam ) version.
> 
> Does anyone have an idea how long you can drive / get pings on the un-updated version of the drivers app?


I was told 8 days. Then the cyborgs at Uber will automatically update.


----------



## Loralie (Sep 22, 2016)

Remy Hendra said:


> Some tech company, right?


Lol as if they didnt design it that way on purpose. Lol "we have heard" 
I heard it through the grapevine that your company sucks!!!


----------



## Loralie (Sep 22, 2016)

Ball-In-Hand said:


> Just curious why pool is hated so much? I am a new driver so I have not yet done a pool ride yet. Please explain why I do not want to take these. Thx.


Lol


----------



## Loralie (Sep 22, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> the worst part of pool is the cities that have lots of traffic and no stopping zones and you keep getting auto added pools, thepax get mad downrate and you have to drive in a possibly bad manner and risk tickets, getting reported by whiny pax etc.
> 
> Suburbs pool is better


No pool is better period.


----------



## Loralie (Sep 22, 2016)

nash801 said:


> how can i "downdate?


If you didnt delete the old app then just delete the new one and the old one still works on my phone so far.


----------



## Tenzo (Jan 25, 2016)

Tenzo said:


> Please remove the UberPool option from my account. I wish to opt out from all pool requests
> The city of Chicago has a law that you may not respond or initiate texting or messaging on your phone why your vehicle is in motion.
> 
> Thank you


I have not received a pool request in the last month


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Tenzo said:


> I have not received a pool request in the last month


Good work. Did Uber opt you out formally?


----------



## Tenzo (Jan 25, 2016)

There was no formal response beyond. "I will bring this up with my supervisor".
Was half expecting to get dropped.

But no pool for 4 months now.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Tenzo said:


> There was no formal response beyond. "I will bring this up with my supervisor".
> Was half expecting to get dropped.
> 
> But no pool for 4 months now.


That is excellent. How many ride requests approximately would you say you have received during this period of time?


----------



## Tenzo (Jan 25, 2016)

Agent99 said:


> That is excellent. How many ride requests approximately would you say you have received during this period of time?


No idea. Lots? I driver UberXL but will also pick up UberX. So my pool of people may be larger than the average person.
I dont think I've ever spent more than 5 minutes between rides.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Tony73 said:


> Now you can't see UberPool requests as Pool because they removed that feat.


I noticed that UBerXs are still labeled, so if there is no label, it's a pool, right?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> I noticed that UBerXs are still labeled, so if there is no label, it's a pool, right?


Must depend on your market I can see X and Pool on all my pings


----------

